# San Jose



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Where are you Tammy????

LEE


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

I do not think there is any news yet.


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Tammy is at the trial & all I know is that Star did well on the opening series of both the O & A. After all, what's more important than telling Nana how herfur pup did? 
Suzanne B
(aka Nana)


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Tammy does not have her computer with her.

Amateur call backs to land blind

1,2,3,4,5,7,8,9.11,12,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,26,29,30,31,32,33,34,35,36,37,38,41,42,44,45,46,47,48,49,50,51,53

Qualifying Call Backs to water marks

4,6,7,13,19,24,26,34,

The Open land marks just finished and the call backs have not been posted. There have been numerous scratches. Vollstedt and the Patopeas did not run.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

Russ,

Is it true that the judges informed the handlers in the Q that should they handle in the first series, they would automatically be dropped?


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

I am 450 miles away. I have no idea.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

Sorry, I don't know why I was under the impression you had a source there. ;-)


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

I am only 680 miles, but my "contact" is not answering the phone!
Lee


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

My "contact" does not have cell coverage where she is staying, so I have to depend on her calling me on a land line.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

drdawg said:


> Where are you Tammy????
> 
> LEE


..not to change the subject  .... Lee, the lovely Golden Retriever in your Avatar? 

judy


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

That is Casey (Emberain Semper Case of Red***). He is still playing in the first Open for the year (at least on the West Coast)!
Lee


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

PS The duck is Daffey (who refused to die that day!)


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Qual Results

1st #24 Star Spangled Girl O/H Alice Woodyard
2nd #4 Trappers Double Trouble O-Trapper Barnes H-Luann Pleasant
3rd #7 Moonstones Smiling Milo )/H Alice Woodyard
4th #34 Hawkeyes Seawolf O-Marion Boulton Stroud H-Billy Sargenti
RJ #19 Chena River Remix O-Chad Hansen H-Bill Totten
Jams: #6, Highlands Diamond Rio O/H Debbie Crawford, #13 Moonstones Libby's Legacy O/H? Bill & Sara McKnight

Amateur Call backs to Triple Blind on Water

1,2,4,7,8,9,11,14,16,17,18,19,20,23,26,29,32,34,35,37,41,42,46,47,48,49.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> Russ,
> Is it true that the judges informed the handlers in the Q that should they handle in the first series, they would automatically be dropped?


Florence did not hear the judges say that. 

No dogs with handles were invited to run the land blind, though. It was a double, so the judges probably decided only marking the go bird was not enough.


----------



## Hidden Valley (Aug 4, 2003)

what about the open??


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

drdawg said:


> That is Casey (Emberain Semper Case of Red***). He is still playing in the first Open for the year (at least on the West Coast)!
> Lee


Good Luck, Lee...and "Casey"! ......and #'s 43 and 54 !  

("Casey" and "CeeCee's" pup, "Lucy" in Derby, Too!)


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

Judy Chute said:


> Anything on Derby? Good Luck! #1 "Casey" pup..Semper Stephen's Mo2Go Lucy
> Golden Retrievers galore... #'s 2, 5, 7 , too


#1 in season.
#7 not there, home training instead.

For anyone interested in other breeds ;-), #22 stayed home to train as well.

If Patopeas didn't run as Russ said, that makes 6 Derby scratches (at least).



> Great to see so many young pups in the Derby..


Why's that? And yes, this is a trick question (sorta)...

Melanie


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Melanie, 

Yes, we all had to scratch this week and next due to unforseen difficulties. We should all be up and running by Willamete FT. 

Arleen


----------



## Janice Gunn (Jan 3, 2005)

JUDY - your enthusiasum for Goldens is truely refreshing !!!!!!!!!

RTF results just wouldn't be the same without you - girl... you shake
those pom-pom's


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Good Morning Everyone! I'm so sorry I forgot the computer this week-end. I guess getting back into the swing of things is more complicated than I remembered!!! 
Anyway, Thanks to Russ & Florence for the updates and here's what I have so far. Hi Lee 

The Open is going to the 4th series with 15 dogs this morning. The weather is very cold and wet and I couldn't find anyone with the call backs. But there were 34 dogs called back to run the water blind and here's those numbers: 1,3,9,10,11,12,13,15,19,21,23,24,26,27,29,30,31,33,40,45,49,50,52,53,54,58,60,61,62,63,67,69,77, & 79. So 15 of these dogs will be running the 4th. Hope that helps a little!

Amateur-

18 dogs to the 4th 1,2,4,7,8,9,14,17,18,20,26,32,35,37,41,42,47, & 49.


Derby started and ran the 1st series yesterday. I heard they only lost 2 dogs but that's all I know.

Tammy


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Small report BIG BRAG
Derby Winner: Magic Tricks David Copperfield "Copper"
13 Derbypts.(2wins) and counting........
2nd.:Gunrunner's Cheap Trick "Tricksie"
Congrads to John H. and to my little "YellowBoy".
Nanna Sue


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

3rd in the Derby was Watermark's The Black Pearl Handled by Luann Pleasant & owned by Howard Kuning.


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

AMATEUR RESULTS

1ST - # 49 The Julia Hendrix Experience - Owner Mary & Gary Ahlgren H-Mary-Qualifies for Amateur Nationals

2nd # 47 Porjay's Cracker Jack Surpriz - Owner Meg & Bob Beck H-Meg

3rd #7 World Famous Tellipath - Owner Mary & Gary Ahlgren H-Gary

4th - #9 Tealcreek Patton's Saber - Owner Portia & Chris Hatch H-Chris

RJ - #4 - Fire N Ice Black Phoenix - Owner/Handler Mike Palazzolo

11 Jams - #2,8,14,17,18,20,32,35,37,31,& 42

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL!!!


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

WAY TO GO Meg!!!!
After all Lulu has been through! Congratulations to Mary and Gary Ahlgren! First and third, home team does good!
Lynn


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi Lynn- We missed you this week-end!!


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Hi Tammy! I did drive there this afternoon, to breed Brook to Shaq! She is on her way with him (and Don Remein) to the desert rendezvous. Will see you at Sagehen's though,
Lynn


----------



## K92line (Nov 21, 2005)

You said it Lynn, fantastic news for Meg and Mary and Gary. Also congrats to Alice Woodyward for her first and thrid in the Q.

Tammy you sure have spoiled all of us--forgot your computer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Nancy White


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

OPEN RESULTS

1ST - #12 FC ABBY'S LITTLE COOPER (O) STEPHEN ABOUAF (H) J. HENNINGER

2ND - # 79 FC/AFC YELLOWSTONE'S BUST DEVIL (O/H) GLENDA BROWN

3RD - #60 NCFC BIGGUN'S BIG CHILL (O) KIPPY STROUD (H) BILL SARGENTI

4TH - #24 MR WAYLON OF RIMROCK (O) RONALD KIEHN (H) DON REMEIN

RJ - #57 AFTCH RAM RIVER SPRING FEVER (O/H) BOB JAMES (GO GOLD!)

JAMS # 11,45,54,61,62,63,69, & 77

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL!!!

See you all next week at Lassen RC in Anderson. I'll put the computer on board now!!!

Tammy


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Glenda, you got a second? Congratulations!


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

WOOHOO!!! Meg and Lulu--Way to go! And congrats to Bob James & his AFTCH Ram River Spring Fever!!

Suzanne B


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

Thanks, Chuck. Only down part was that as Twist was running down the hill to the flyer, he did an absolute flip landing completely on his back---then ran hard and picked up the next three birds. But---when airing before heading home, he was on three legs so will see what happens!!! There are lots of squirrel holes so probably had his foot or leg go down in one.

It was fun after the lack of training available at home---although we are the kings of running on soccer fields!---that had two finish the Open and one finish the Amat.

Glenda


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Oh, No! I hope he's okay. Those sorts of things - he will be stiff and sore tomorrow. I hope no more than that. Sounds like you had a pretty darn good weekend. I guess those soccer fields work!


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Congratulations John and Glenda! You both had a great weekend!

Kim


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Hey Glenda -- Keep us posted about TWIST. I hope he's going to be alright and it is just being sore. A fall end over end onto a back is so scary. I've seen 2 of my dogs do it, one for sure I thought broke his neck.

CONGRATATIONS Regards....

Kris


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Congratulations Glenda!! I'll add to concern over Twist. I've seen it happen too and your heart is in your throat. Hope he's ok.

M


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations Glenda and Twist on your Open second. I'm hoping that Twist's injury is not serious.

Also, congratulations, Meg and Lulu on your Amateur second!


----------

